# Shooting 5/16" ammo



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Swithed over to 5/16 inch ammo Recorded myself to see how Id do one foolish thing leads to another and I made this vid





Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Great video and great shooting! I love the voice overs, scorecard and all- and the beautiful location! I also love seeing realistic shooting with both hits and misses. And from the misses I could see they are pretty close.

I have started shooting 5/16" more over the past year. I like the lighter setup that lets me shoot for longer. I still shoot some 3/8" and 7/16" but like the 5/16 for longer sessions- can shoot that setup all day long.

Looking forward to seeing more great videos!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice shooting, definitely like the lighter ammo myself. When I got sick last year I switched to quarter inch steel for an even lighter draw weight and I am loving quarter inch! 5/16 in feels big to me now when I shoot it?


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

I saw a video from @Kalevala shooting 7mm ammo, so I ordered some. I got a very, very good price for it, so I sit here with around 10,000 balls. It's a really good size for target shooting, imo. I really like it.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey, thank you for the video! 5/16 is great shooting stuff. I like shooting all the sizes but 5/16 and 1/4” are my go-to’s. Affordable and fun. You can get those babies going screaming fast too. 1/4” is the only ammo I’ve managed to get a ricochet noise off of like a bullet. I was a bit more careful of not shooting rocks after that 😂


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Hey, thank you for the video! 5/16 is great shooting stuff. I like shooting all the sizes but 5/16 and 1/4” are my go-to’s. Affordable and fun. You can get those babies going screaming fast too. 1/4” is the only ammo I’ve managed to get a ricochet noise off of like a bullet. I was a bit more careful of not shooting rocks after that 😂


The place I shoot in the desert has the consistency of a half dirt/ half pea gravel parking lot. Many misses, misses I have that whine while going safely farther down range.. Pretty cool to hear.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> The place I shoot in the desert has the consistency of a half dirt half pea gravel parking lot. Many misses, misses I have that whine while going safely farther down range.. Pretty cool to hear.


That’s kind of what my shooting spot looks like too. Wincing and hoping it doesn’t zing over to a neighbor’s house. 😬


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> That’s kind of what my shooting spot looks like too. Wincing and hoping it doesn’t zing over to a neighbor’s house. 😬


Thankfully where I shoot is a mile plus from any house. The windows on my vehicle are the only ones at risk.


----------

